# MacBook Pro Firmware password?



## danoistheman (Jun 8, 2006)

Hi, does the MacBook Pro have the option of a Firmware password. After reading an article on Apple's support site, it says activiating this feature can add  security (if the notebook was stolen for instance).

Is this an option on the Intel Macs, as i cant find the Firmware password application on the Installation discs which came with the MBP.

If this isnt a feature for the MBP, is my system still secure in case of theft? (I have password protected my user, any other suggestions?)

Thanks for your help

-------------------
MBP 1.83GHz  - 1GB RAM - 60GB HDD  - Latest Updates


----------



## fryke (Jun 8, 2006)

I think that feature's currently gone, since there simply isn't Open Firmware on the intel Macs - which was used for the previous version of firmware password protection. Apple doesn't let us get into EFI, currently. I believe that's a good thing, btw. And: Even if you had password-protected the boot process like that, it wouldn't stop anyone from pulling the harddrive out and mounting it on another computer. Plus it's probably _asleep_ when stolen, not powered down completely. 

Well, if you truly think that your files should be kept more safely, then I'd either activate FileVault (which I generally believe to be a very bad idea, because of all the trouble that seems to come from it...) or to generate a password-protected disk image where you keep the files that have to be kept safe. If you do the latter (and I suggest that...), everything _outside_ the disk image isn't safe, of course.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jun 8, 2006)

The Open Firmware Password application does work on Intel Macs. It does come on the installer DVD. This article describes its use, and where it can be found. (scroll down the page to 'How to enable the Open Firmware Password')
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482

Keep in mind that the steps to use if troubleshooting a Mac with the Password enabled - do not apply to an Intel Mac.  A forgotten Firmware password will preclude booting to an installer DVD, for example.

Not a really secure type of protection - anyone with physical access to the computer can bypass the password if the trick is known.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 10, 2006)

still, they would need to know how to bypass it ...
you could get special screws to the RAM slots, those that can't be opened with normal tools to prevent the physical access.

one thing you don't want to do is to forget the OF password. so keep it safe...


----------



## g/re/p (Jun 10, 2006)

Why are they still refering to it as "open firmware"?


----------



## fryke (Jun 10, 2006)

As not to confuse users (!), I'm guessing. They'll probably rename it when all Macs are intel.


----------



## Dantre (Dec 5, 2006)

Actually this article doesn't seem to help much. And I can't seem to find any such app on the Intel disks.


----------



## Dantre (Dec 5, 2006)

Just got off the phone to the Apple specialist and page 1 of the above article is incorrect; Intel Macs do NOT support firmwire password protection. He's put a note on the article to have it changed.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DeltaMac (Dec 5, 2006)

Dantre said:


> Actually this article doesn't seem to help much. And I can't seem to find any such app on the Intel disks.



The 'Open Firmware Password' application is on the restore DVD, in the /Applications/Utilities folder. Checked a couple of Intel Mac disks, and both have that.
I suspect your Apple 'specialist' may need some training. I got an Intel Mac last week that had the firmware password set (and forgot by the user). The password resets with the usual method.


----------



## catbert (Dec 20, 2006)

"Open Firmware Password.app" definitely does work for EFI. I've used it on my MacBook Pro Core Duo 2.16 (15.4"). Attempting to boot from anything but the internal HD now requires a password.

The app is located on the Install DVD in /Applications/Utilities/.

See: http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106482


----------



## rob12 (Feb 24, 2008)

I just bought my 17" MacBook Pro and there is definitively no such application on either one of the DVDs. did apple eliminate this software?  can anyone help?


----------



## kbear (Feb 24, 2008)

The application is hidden. Here are some ways to find it:
Put DVD in Mac,  in Finder,
Press Command + Shift + G (Go To Folder) and type:

/Volumes/Mac OS X Upgrade DVD/Applications/Utilities

Or you could use a third party app like TinkerTool to make the application visible.

Or boot to the install disk (by restarting, holding the Option key at the startup tone and then selecting the install disk) and then running the Firmware Password Utility from the drop-down menu.

Also, this page supposedly has the application for download but I tried and got a server error.
http://www.macriot.com/article.php/20051111122951127


BTW, are you the same rob12 that registered today at http://www.techsurvivors.net ?


----------



## rob12 (Feb 24, 2008)

thanks a lot, it worked. not sure why they have to make this so secretive.

p.s. yes, I posted the same question at techsurvivors


----------



## DeltaMac (Feb 24, 2008)

rob12 said:


> .... not sure why they have to make this so secretive.
> ...



Not really secretive, just not as convenient to use.
Also, not very secure. If anyone has physical access to your MacBookPro, that password can easily be bypassed.
Filevault would be a more secure option, eh?


----------

